# Artist in South Carolina Area



## wasabigirl83 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello everyone! This is my first thread so please let me know if this is being posted incorrect.
I'm a MUA here in MA, and have worked in cosmetic industry for 10+ years. I did take a 3 yr break once I had my son, and started working again as freelancer for MAC last November. My husband is thinking of relocating back to Charleston SC and so I was looking for a few info from anyone in that area. 
What's the average starting pay for freelancers and permanent artist in that area.
Any openings that you guys may know of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2017)

Moved to Industry Discussion.


----------

